# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  "Новогодняя" тренировка

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Утро второго января. Смотрим в окно. Идет снег. Сугроб начинается от кромки подоконника, обрывается отвесной стеной прокопанной дорожки и плавно уходит в поле. По телеку фильмы Гайдая. Мигает огоньками елка. Холодильник забит едой.
А ну и что! У нас сегодня - тренировка!
Снег идет уже неделю... Глубина около метра... Собаки гуляют вплавь ))

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Во дворе крррасотаа!
Барьер отрастил себе вот такие ушки.


Крыши вольеров обзавелись козырьками.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Гоня мысли о взбитых сливках и холодильнике, совершаем разминочный "утренний заплыв" с собаками)))

передохнем и к дому

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Машина откопалась практически за час. Едем!
Конечно же дорогу к площадке три дня как не чистили. Праздники же!
Ничего, тихонечко проползли по колеям первопроходцев, цепляя днищем снежный вал меж колес.

Пока я добиралась, на площадке закончилась разминочная часть тренировки. 
Юля, Лиина и Карл согрелись, обеспечив подходы и плацдарм, который тут же был захвачен фигурантом.
Опаздавшим штрафную! Расчистка кармана для разворота транспорта))

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Военные действия начались. Фигуранта надо деморализовать. 


Догнать. И сбросить в сугроб.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Для вытаскивания фигуранта у него есть удобная ручка.


Ой, оторвалась! Ну тогда дальше сам.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Зимнее ноу-хау. Рукаво-транспортер. Ручной. Дюралевый. Износостойкий. 
На морозе обеспечивает надежное прилипание отработанных рукавов и при движении они не теряются. 


Не облизывать языком! Особенно когда мороз -12.
В нашем морском климате этот минус ощутимый. Поэтому, для сугреву, кто-то продолжает расширение проезжей части.
А кто-то согревается... обложив себя собаками

----------


## Nikolai

Катя, не вижу бутылок в защите и бокалов с шампанским в апортировке.. это не новогодняя, а просто зимняя тренировка  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  и натравливать надо скорее на Деда Мороза

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Da da i mi tak ze v plav guljaem! 
Ekaterina, a skazite seitsas u Vas sobaki toze v voljerah zivut, ili vsetaki v morozi domoi zabiraete?
Ja svoego s oseni doma derzu, a letom toka na nots zabirala.

----------


## Tatjana

> Гоня мысли о взбитых сливках и холодильнике, совершаем разминочный "утренний заплыв" с собаками)))


И в нашей деревне есть собако-кроты! :Ag: 



Вид "заплыва" сбоку:


И вид после "заплыва" снизу:

----------


## inna

Собака-крот,это что то :Ag:  :Ag:  А это наш заплыв по утру

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Ekaterina, a skazite seitsas u Vas sobaki toze v voljerah zivut, ili vsetaki v morozi domoi zabiraete?
> Ja svoego s oseni doma derzu, a letom toka na nots zabirala.


Да, мои круглый год живут в вольерах даже при -30. Самое главное - теплые будки и сухость. 
В стенах будок, в полу и на потолочной крышке утеплитель, 10 пенопласт. С началом дождливого сезона, это у нас октябрь, забиваю будки сеном, чуть ли не до крыши (оно не такое пыльное как солома и его легко менять). Причем сена столько что собаки делают в нем что-то вроде норы. На вход вешаю занавесь из прорезиненных ковриков. Там внутри получается так тепло, что на морозе даже окна изнутри запотевают ))
Хороший признак, если собака выскакивает из будки, гибкая, подвижная, активная, лапы теплые, потягивается. Значит тепло и хорошо!  :Ad: 
А домой их не беру. После резкой смены температурного режима они начинают на улице мерзнуть.

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Большое спасибо! С сеном надо попробовать, будка у меня утеплёна только пенопластом и закрывающимся входом. Но собака сама по себе хилая - в холода если гулять долго или на выдержке полежать - начинает чихать(((
А если за -10 переваливает, то мы гуляем вот так :Ag:

----------

